# New Ikea Greenhouses



## beyoku (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello I am new to the forum.

Right now I have two Mantids of different sex separated.

The male is in a small "Critter Keeper" box and the Female is in one of the large spiral mantis keepers.

Ikea has these new Greehouses for 20.00 a pop.

http://www.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/70186603/

The Greenhouses are not airtight but they look very nice and seem practical.

It would be quite simple to place something in the middle thus making two compartments. It is not air tight so it wouldn't be a proper terrarium but any suggestions?

I am new to keeping these and found them in my yard.

I have had them both for little over a 6/7 weeks, feeding them store bought crickets and whatever I can catch outside (moths, Grasshoppers). They have both molted in the last few days and they just "sprouted wings" - *Are they ready to mate?*


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 3, 2012)

cool greenhouses


----------



## Mime454 (Aug 3, 2012)

If they have sprouted wings, then a male should be ready to mate. A female should be ready soon enough. Look for her abdomen to start swelling.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2012)

If they have full wings, then adult and will be ready to mate in another good week, good luck!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow, nice site, thanks for sharing! you the man!


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Aug 3, 2012)

lol. SOCKER?


----------



## Danny. (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow thanks for sharing! I'm getting two today!


----------



## beyoku (Aug 3, 2012)

Crazy4mantis said:


> lol. SOCKER?


Maybe its Swedish for "Greenhouse" ? LOL

I picked up two of these. For those with no Ikea, sorry you cannot order online.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 3, 2012)

I wonder if there was a way to replace a couple sides or the top doors with screen or something similar. It looks awesome, but ventilation would be a problem.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 3, 2012)

Anybody know what their dimensions are on those? Zoo Meds aren't fruit fly proof either, but dart froggers make the necessary modifications. No reason why you can't seal up the Ikeas as well. At $20, the price is right.


----------



## patrickfraser (Aug 3, 2012)

Introvertebrate said:


> Anybody know what their dimensions are on those? Zoo Meds aren't fruit fly proof either, but dart froggers make the necessary modifications. No reason why you can't seal up the Ikeas as well. At $20, the price is right.


Product dimensions

Width: 17 ¾ "

Depth: 8 ¾ "

Height: 13 ¾ "

Width: 45 cm

Depth: 22 cm

Height: 35 cm


----------



## Introvertebrate (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks. That's somewhere in between a 5.5 and 10 gallon aquarium.


----------



## Rick (Aug 4, 2012)

Is it all glass? Ventilation would be an issue. Otherwise I like it.


----------



## beyoku (Aug 6, 2012)

Its not glass, that would be nice but not a the 20.00 price point.

Its the wanna-be glass plastic stuff. Pretty clear yet somewhat scratch prone..

Also it is not very sturdy, Meaning nothing clamps into place.

Once you piece it together you can easily pull either of those top doors which is connected to the side and it will fall apart.

If I made the bottom air tight with a glue gun does anyone know if a mantis would have issues with excess moisture do to moss if i wanted to make some type of terrarium?


----------



## sueb4653 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think it would depend on the type of mantis you put in there

I saw a similar product the other day and looked like you could take glass panels out and replace with mesh just hot glue or silicone into place


----------



## JackTopus (Aug 8, 2012)

thanks for the post. i just bought it just moments ago. it looked like a fun project

it is very easily customizable for screen replacement. only problem i saw are the top lids, dont really seal tightly together where they meet. a big enough mantis prob cant escape but feeder flys may


----------



## TySAAAN (Aug 18, 2012)

How is it going to breathe? You should replace the tops with a screen or something.


----------



## irishdevil (Sep 5, 2012)

i wouldn't put my mantis in it but would love to get for my venusflytrap.


----------



## CashPants (Sep 5, 2012)

The AC in my building makes it pretty dry in my apartment, especially in the winter, so I can't really use net enclosures because they dry out super fast. If I screened the top of this would it help maintain humidity? If I'm feeling dry I know my bugs will.

*Edit: I have an H. membranacea arriving on Monday.


----------

